# PS4 Titel zu verkaufen



## Himmellaeufer (12. Februar 2020)

Zu verkauf stehen folgende Spiele für die PS4:

The Last of Us - Remastered - verkauft
Metal Gear Solid V - Ground Zeros + Extra Spiel Phantom Pain (geht bei mir nicht) - 12€
Horizon Zero Dawn -verkauft 
Shadow of Colossus - verkauft

Versand möglich. 

Bitte Alles andere erfragen. Danke. Abholung Raum Füssen (Allgäu) auch möglich.


----------

